# Plantage démarrage Console DARWIN



## hanni 33 (19 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir la salle

Suis nouveau sur le forum ... j'utilise un powerbook g4 et depuis 2 jours à chaque démarrage il se met sur un écran noir avec l'inscription suivante :

DARWIN/BSD (ordinateur de ...loc) (console)
login:


J'ai rentré lg et mdp ... mais il reste sur la console, meme en utilisant la commande EXIT ... il ne se remet pas sur le bureau

Vous l'aurez compris .. HELP

Merci


----------



## ccciolll (24 Août 2007)

m^me chose pour moi. Help ! (sauf que moi avant il marchait)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2007)

Y a plusieurs sujets la dessus, donc d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;marrer sur le dvd d'OSX et r&#233;parer le disque puis ses auto et voir&#8230;


----------



## ccciolll (24 Août 2007)

oui, j'ai vu un peu les autres sujets.
Reparer le disque et les autos, j'avais déjà fait.
J'ai donc installé un osX sur une partition vide qu'il me restait (c'est de là que je vous parle)
Je viens de tenter le "exit", mais ça le fait tourner en rond.

Je pense que c'est dû à la mise à jour panther que je viens de faire (Itunes et Sécurité de mémoire)

Je vais replonger et essayer sh /etc/rc comme conseillé par theozdevil ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3964030&postcount=12
(excusez le manque de design dans mon écriture, la faute à nouvel osX donc pas de FFox et pas de BBEdit (je pare au plus pressé).


----------



## ccciolll (24 Août 2007)

Bon, marche pas non plus.

Si je respecte scrupuleusement l'écriture de theozdevil soit sh /etc/rc
ça donne comme pour mistertitan, soit : etc/rc netboot unbount variable

et si (je me suis dit que l'espace était peut-être en trop) je saisit : sh/etc/rc
j'obtiens ceci : -bash: sh/etc/rc no such file or directory

bref, ça marche pas.

Avant la solution extrème ré-installation en conservant les réglages utilisateur, si quelqu'un a une solution. Moi pour l'instant je laisse la machine et vais rejoindre mes invités qui n'ont que trop attendu et ont attaqué l'apéro sans moi.

Et tant qu'on y est, si qqun sait me dire POURQUOi d'un seul coup je me retrouve dans cette situation. Car je n'y comprends rien.

à demain, peut-être.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2007)

attention !

sh /etc/rc c'est pour booter le syst&#232;me quand tu es en mode single user or l&#224;, tu es en mode console/Darwin (dans ce mode le script rc est d&#233;j&#224; lanc&#233.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Août 2007)

Ouh la, tu emploies trop de mots techniques pour moi là.
Bon, j'ai parcouru un peu plus les archives, apparemment, il arrive quand même régulièrement que des gens se retrouvent en mode console après une mise à jour logicielle automatique de osX. Et pour l'instant, dans tous les témoignages que j'ai lus, il n'y a jamais de solutions trouvée, en tout cas pas autre que "réinstaller en mode archive".
Si on pouvait éviter une intervention lourde de ce genre, ça m'arrangerait.
Bon, je vais faire un tour chez macbidouille et je vous dis si je trouve du nouveau.
En attendant, si un passant a une idée à me soumettre, j'en suis friand.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Août 2007)

Bien, après le passage sur macbidouille, j'ai trouvé de nouvelles façons d'essayer de sortir de ce problème, mais elles n'ont pas fonctionné non plus.

Liste des solutions *qui n'ont pas marché pour moi :*
*Solution A*
1 Redémarrer en Pomme S (mode single user)
2 qd il a fini son baratin, taper *fsck -y* + entrée (sauf que pour moi il a dit que le volume était journalisé et que je devais taper *fsck -f*)
3 recommencer le 2 jusqu'à ce qu'il écrive "the volume MonVolume appears to be OK"
4 taper reboot + entrée
Résultat : rien du tout, toujours pareil. De plus, cette solution ressemble à "réparer le disque" depuis une autre partoche ou depuis le CD de boot, chose que j'avais déjà faite depuis le CD.

*Solution A*
Démarrer d'une autre partoche (partition en langage clair, excusez-moi) et déplacer (copier et supprimer me sembla une option plus prudente) le dossier Volume/users/MonLogin/library/preferences puis redémarrer sur la partoche qui bugge. 
Résultat : nibe, toujours pareil. ça m'aurait etonné d'ailleurs vu que j'ai 3 users sur ce poste et que les 3 dérivent tous sur la console darwin. Même qu'il dérive sur console darwin si j'attends plus de 5 secondes avant de cliquer un user.

Ensuite, il y aurait une solution où il faut taper nvram boot-args="-v" OU "" mais comme ils n'ont pas l'air d'accord sur le contenu des guillemets et que je ne suis pas sûr du bon guillemet à utiliser en QWERTY (shift % peut-être ?) je n'ai pas insisté sur cette solution.

J'en appelle encore aux cracks de la console et du mac en général. Apparemment c'est un problème fréquent tout de même. N'y a t'il vraiment pas d'autre solutions que de réinstaller le système en mode archive + garder les réglages ? J'aimerais éviter ça car je suppose que les conséquences peuvent être lourdes, ne serait-ce que du fait qu'il faudra re-télécharger les 8 giga de mises à jour du système et probablement re-paramétrer pas mal de prefs


----------



## ccciolll (25 Août 2007)

Bon, j'arrive pas à éditer !!!

donc ci dessous mon message précédent légèrement corrigé et complété

Bien, après le passage sur macbidouille, j'ai trouvé de nouvelles façons d'essayer de sortir de ce problème, mais elles n'ont pas fonctionné non plus.

Liste des solutions *qui n'ont pas marché pour moi :*
*Solution A*
1 Redémarrer en Pomme S (mode single user)
2 qd il a fini son baratin, taper *fsck -y* + entrée (sauf que pour moi il a dit que le volume était journalisé et que je devais taper *fsck -f*)
3 recommencer le 2 jusqu'à ce qu'il écrive "the volume MonVolume appears to be OK"
4 taper reboot + entrée
Résultat : rien du tout, toujours pareil. De plus, cette solution ressemble à "réparer le disque" depuis une autre partoche ou depuis le CD de boot, chose que j'avais déjà faite depuis le CD.

*Solution B*
Démarrer d'une autre partoche (partition en langage clair, excusez-moi) et déplacer (copier et supprimer me sembla une option plus prudente) le dossier Volume/users/MonLogin/library/preferences puis redémarrer sur la partoche qui bugge. 
Résultat : nibe, toujours pareil. ça m'aurait etonné d'ailleurs vu que j'ai 3 users sur ce poste et que les 3 dérivent tous sur la console darwin. Même qu'il dérive sur console darwin si j'attends plus de 5 secondes avant de cliquer un user.

Solutions A et B trouvée ici : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=54683&hl=darwin

Ensuite, il y aurait une *solution C* où il faut taper nvram boot-args="-v" OU "" mais comme ils n'ont pas l'air d'accord sur le contenu des guillemets et que je ne suis pas sûr du bon guillemet à utiliser en QWERTY (shift % peut-être ?) je n'ai pas insisté sur cette solution.
(trouvée sur http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=54683&hl=darwin+demarrage+boot-args)

J'en appelle encore aux cracks de la console et du mac en général. Apparemment c'est un problème fréquent tout de même. N'y a t'il vraiment pas d'autre solutions que de réinstaller le système en mode archive + garder les réglages ? J'aimerais éviter ça car je suppose que les conséquences peuvent être lourdes, ne serait-ce que du fait qu'il faudra re-télécharger les 8 giga de mises à jour du système et probablement re-paramétrer pas mal de prefs


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Plus lourd que de passer 24h &#224; ramer alors que &#231;a prend 20 minutes en perdant quasi rien ?

Le bootarg est une connerie cel&#224; dit&#8230; comme dit sur le fil macbidouille c'est pour d&#233;marrer en verbose, ou pas, rien &#224; voir avec ton probl&#232;me&#8230;


----------



## ccciolll (25 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Plus lourd que de passer 24h à ramer alors que ça prend 20 minutes en perdant quasi rien ?
> 
> Le bootarg est une connerie celà dit comme dit sur le fil macbidouille c'est pour démarrer en verbose, ou pas, rien à voir avec ton problème



Alors si on perd quasi rien, ça devrait me convenir.
C'est juste que depuis osX, j'ai un peu peur du système.
Avec classic je "maîtrisais" un peu et osait bidouiller. Mais osX

Bon, j'en serai quitte pour 4 Go de téléchargement de mises à jour

Ou alors j'attends d'avoir un CD d'install Tiger et je passe le cap ça va dépendre des témoignages sur http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4378951#post4378951


----------



## ccciolll (25 Août 2007)

Suite à la ré-install complète (pas exactement 20 minutes car d'abord il a fallu installer 2 fois étant donné que par défaut les CD d'install mettent Explorer et 48 langues dont on a jamais besoin, ainsi que des descirptions d'imprimantes mais même pas l'indispensable X11, et ensuite 3 vagues de mises à jour logiciel, heureusement que j'ai l'ADSL.) j'ai pu identifier ce qui m'avait fait buguer.

c'est l'un de ces 3 composants que Qicktime m'a proposé d'installer :
AviImporter-r7 (ppc).component
XviD_Codec v0.5.1.component
XviD_Codec-r58 (ppc).component

Reste à identifier lequel des 3 mais là il y a des poivrons farcis qui m'attendent.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Août 2007)

Bien, un essai supplémentaire aura innocenté
XviD_Codec v0.5.1.component

Et par contre, il s'avère que :
AviImporter-r7 (ppc).component et XviD_Codec-r58 (ppc).component
sont prévus pour tiger. Alors je ne vais pas réessayer, je suppose que c'était de là que venait le problème.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Tu peux d&#233;selectionner les langues et imprimantes inutiles &#224; l'installation, s&#233;lectionner x11 et pr&#233;t&#233;l&#233;charger la derni&#232;re combo avant pour gagner du temps de l'espace. Mais bon choix le poivron farci. Maintenant tu peux songer &#224; un clone bootable qui t'aurait permis de manger 2 poivrons farcis pendant le clonage.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Août 2007)

Et attention, farci au roquefort et au chevre !
Oui, j'ai déselectionné à l'installation, sauf que c'était à la deuxième installation.
La première, j'ai cliqué sur installer, et puis je l'ai vu me parler d'explorer et de chinois simplifié Donc là j'ai râlé et laissé couler. Puis j'ai recommencé en décliquant tout ce qui est inutile et en cliquant X11. J'avais juste oublié qu'une install "normale" n'est pas une install pour moi.
Sinon, télécharger la MaJ avant ou après, ça change quoi ? C'est toujours aussi long, non ?


----------

